# Trailing Qualifications and Testing



## Miranda Sasse (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi everyone - I'm after a bit of info from anyone who is willing to tell me what their SAR units standards are for a operational trailing dog. Reading the NSDA standards they require a trail 12 to 18 hours old but only 1 to 1.5 miles long - is this standard for most teams?


----------

